# Camiseta de tirantes



## Verräter

Hola, ¿podría decirme alguien como se dice "_camiseta de tirantes_" en alemán?

Vielen dank.


----------



## Aurin

Se puede decir: "Trägerhemd " o también se usa "Top"


----------



## Verräter

En español, el top es la prenda que llevan las mujeres. ¿Tiene ese significado también en alemán o se emplea esa palabra para ambos sexos?


----------



## Aurin

En alemán también se usa para prendas femeninas, pero "Trägerhemd" también. Para hombres se usa un anglicismo: Muskelshirt.
¿Qué exactamente estás buscando?
¿Una expresión para ambos sexos?
Camisetas con tirantes muy finos se llaman también Hemden o Tops mit Spaghettiträgern. Pero otra vez para la prenda femenina.


----------



## uguban

Que yo sepa, las dos palabras indicadas por Aurin se refieren a prendas para mujeres. Los hombres llevan 'Muskelshirts' (sg.: das Muskelshirt).


----------



## Aurin

La única palabra que conozco que sirve para una camiseta para los dos sexos es: Unterhemd (camiseta: ropa interior)


----------



## Berenguer

Aurin said:


> La única palabra que conozco que sirve para una camiseta para los dos sexos es: Unterhemd (camiseta: ropa interior)



Entonces, para aclararme yo también, voy a poner un par de fotos. 
Ésta sería una Unterhemd usada como camiseta interior.
Y ésta una Muskelshirts usada para hacer deporte, por ejemplo.
¿Es correcto?


----------



## uguban

Totalmente correcto.


----------



## Verräter

Aurin said:


> En alemán también se usa para prendas femeninas, pero "Trägerhemd" también. Para hombres se usa un anglicismo: Muskelshirt.
> ¿Qué exactamente estás buscando?
> ¿Una expresión para ambos sexos?
> Camisetas con tirantes muy finos se llaman también Hemden o Tops mit Spaghettiträgern. Pero otra vez para la prenda femenina.



No, sencillamente quiero distinguir un tipo de otro.



> Entonces, para aclararme yo también, voy a poner un par de fotos.
> Ésta sería una Unterhemd usada como camiseta interior.
> Y ésta una Muskelshirts usada para hacer deporte, por ejemplo.
> ¿Es correcto?


Si, eso parece. Entonces, supongo que en alemán entienden por top lo mismo que aquí, la prenda femenina.


----------



## Aurin

Verräter said:


> No, sencillamente quiero distinguir un tipo de otro.
> 
> Si, eso parece. Entonces, supongo que en alemán entienden por top lo mismo que aquí, la prenda femenina.


 
Parece que sí. 
Muskelshirt es el singular y Muskelshirts el plural.


----------

